# Mollie, the annoying little sister ;)



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does the video work for anyone? It's my first time sharing a video on here....


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes the video worked fine. Your girls are beautiful.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes it worked....too cute!!!

I see this often with Austin and Lincoln......it's always Austin wanting what his younger brother has!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Cute video, you've got 2 beautiful golden girlies there  bet they're lots of fun!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! That made me laugh!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So funny! And there's the other bone laying on the floor just 2 feet away. Mollie just HAS to have Mia's bone! LOL


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> So funny! And there's the other bone laying on the floor just 2 feet away. Mollie just HAS to have Mia's bone! LOL


Yep! LOL!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love how they both look at the other bone! Mollie is like: ya, so???

And Mia is like: hey, kid, what's a matta with THAT one?

I wouldn't get anything done all day if I had those 2 to watch.

Love your floors, btw!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Love your floors, btw!


Thanks!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> I love how they both look at the other bone! Mollie is like: ya, so???
> 
> And Mia is like: hey, kid, what's a matta with THAT one?


Oh yeah, I hadn't even really noticed that! LOL!


----------

